# multiple kidney stones in same site w/lithotripsy



## tdove (Apr 22, 2014)

I have heard that if you do lithotripsy on multiple stones you should bill more than one 52356 in same site for example 52356 then 52356-59 for each additional stone in site.

Has anyone heard this is correct and you can get paid for each additional stone?

Thanks


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 22, 2014)

I just verified that only 1 unit is billable per DOS with Medicare.  So unless a commercial carrier has a specific policy stating differently, I would only bill it one time.


----------



## sllindsey (Apr 23, 2014)

*multi stones*

I have heard this as well.  I was at the AUA coding conference last year and this came up.  I was told that it is OK.  I have been billing them if one is in the ureter and one in the kidney.  So, 52356 w/ 592.1 and 52356-59 w/ 592.0.
I have only gotten one denial for a duplicate CPT, but I appealed with the op-note to show the different stones.  I hope this helps!


----------

